# Wild & Jag Magazine



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I got yesterday the Wild & Jag Magazine from September 07 at the post way. Unfortunately without despatcher address.:embara:
Was the sender one of you guys here from AT?

Thank you to the unknown benefactor !!!


----------

